# طلب شرح لاى برنامج



## Michael (16 مارس 2006)

*طلب شرح لاى برنامج*

شوفوا بقى يا جماعة

انا ملاحظ انوا مفيش حد بيشارك فى القسم دة 
ودة :36_1_38:  جداجدا

فانا قولت اننا لو كنا مع بعض القسم دة هيعلى قوى

ولذلك وانا من منصة جهازى

اطالب بكل مستخدم ومستخدمة بانة عند وجود اى برنامج تريدون معرفة كيفية استخدامة او عملة او وظيفتة تكون هنا

وانا منتظر  الطلبات

وارجو عند ذكر برنامج اعلامى باسمة بالانجليزى ورقم الاصدارة

ودى :give_rose منى انا 

وبانتظاركم

والرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## pola (16 مارس 2006)

اوكية يا مايكل 
شكرا على التحريك دة
و يارت حد يرد
علشان الكل يستفيد من خبرتك


----------



## Michael (16 مارس 2006)

اية دة يا اخوانا

هو مفيش غير اخوى بولا هنا ولا اية

انا كدة هزعل


----------



## john adams (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طلب شرح لاى برنامج*

ممكن شرح برنامج الاوتوكاد مع الامثلة


----------

